# Test Corn Maze - Fox Hollow Farms, FL



## FoxHollowFarms (Jun 25, 2018)

I figured I'd start a thread for our upcoming test corn maze that will be planted soon. This will be the first time we will be doing a corn maze, and we figured that 2018 would be a good a time as any to get started.

Our farm isn't a year old yet and we have a ton of other non-Halloween related building projects to go before are fully operational. We are hoping to start our annual Haunted Corn Maze and Pumpkin Patch in either 2020 or 2021. Again, it all depends on how fast I can complete the other priority projects first... these projects include...

- Kitchen Garden Area
- Green House
- Pole Barn
- Bee Apiary
- Sheep paddock

Again, we have a lot of stuff to do.

Our test corn maze will be in a .5 acre strip of land on our front crop space and is shaped like the State of Nevada. I'll post pictures as we proceed. Going to run test specal effects, sound, lights, and props into the maze when done.

I'm working on some designs for our Kitchen Garden Area which is about a 1/2 acre as well, so when I get done with that I will share some early design sketches of the maze.

As with any corn maze the first step will be tilling, without that designs are pointless. For fall in Florida you have to till in around now for the first time, wait 7-8 days, then till a second time, wait another 7-8 days and then one final 3rd tilling before planting in August. We are running behind the curve because we are having tractor issues and we should've tilled last weekend.

One way or another we are tilling this weekend, even if we have to rent a tractor.

Stay Tuned.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I know just about farming to be dangerous but I have to ask: why do you have to till the soil three times?


----------



## FoxHollowFarms (Jun 25, 2018)

Sorry for the delay in my response. I haven't been back on the computer in a while and the mobile site won't let me respond.

In Florida, we till three times to really get the soil ready for crops. The soil down here is sandy and is a mess, up North and elsewhere a simple single tilling will suffice.


----------

